# Shoshanna, the Cameroon lamb-pics & video



## danischi24 (Apr 14, 2012)

I went to visit a friend with Friesian horses on 2nd April & he mentioned that there had been two Cameroon Sheep twin births that morning but that one set of twins had no suck reflex & one had already died. I had no choice but to take on the other, a little ewe & after a night of begging, I got her on a bottle at last. I tube fed her colostrum which I milked from her wild mother (no fun) & now I get milk from a goat dairy once a week because I know the milk powder for lambs here & it gives diarrhea.
She lives in the house, I take her everywhere with me in a dog carry bag & she sleeps in my arms at night. She wears a diaper & I change it more often than most parents 
She also got a shower when I brought her home so she's clean & smells like coconut-my shower gel.
Here is Shoshana (from the sheep on the kiddies TV):

The day she was born:












At the Passover Seder which is a very big deal here






And a video of her playing with my dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xDk...DvjVQa1PpcFOEc-wFNBYhQm-D0buQWf_we8pbNPzCsS0=


----------



## ShadyAcres (Apr 14, 2012)

She's beautiful - and such long legs!

Congrats


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Cute lamb and cute video  congratulations!


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 14, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Apr 15, 2012)

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 15, 2012)

So is a Cameroon sheep similar to a Barbado Blackbelly?


----------



## danischi24 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gracie9205 said:
			
		

> So is a Cameroon sheep similar to a Barbado Blackbelly?


In coloring & that they are both hair sheep, yes. 
The Cameroon is a miniature hair sheep from West Africa. In 2008, there were less than 650 though I'm sure there are more now. They are a very primitive sheep & are much wilder than the Barbado which possibly came from Africa originally, before going to the Caribbean hundreds of years ago & becoming the Barbado. We have Barbados crosses here for meat too. The Cameroon is very rare but still used for meat, which is said to be exceptional though gamey. The ewes are polled & the rams have short, down-inward curving horns. 
Although I've raised her from day one & she is with me 24 hours a day, she is still like a wild animal. No one else can pet her if she has a choice in the matter & even I can't always, when she's outside with me frolicking. She does always follow me though & cries pitifully if I am cruel enough to close the bathroom door when showering etc. 
She has been very heavily socialized as I'm traveling a lot lately & she comes with to meet everyone. It hasn't made a difference though, she still doesn't trust people at all. Not the ideal pet 
Hope this answers some questions.


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 15, 2012)

danischi24 said:
			
		

> Gracie9205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!  Good luck with her!


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 15, 2012)

How cute!  To have a live lamb at a Seder... that must have been fun!


----------



## danischi24 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hehe, yeah she was a hit 
I don't have any family in Israel so I had many Seder invitations but my criteria was that I came with the lamb which narrowed things down nicely to my closest friends' families who know the cleanliness & condition that I keep all my pets in. Shoshana was much better behaved than either of their young kids  She quietly sat in my lap before the meal for socializing  & then slept in her dog carrier the whole way through the evening.


----------

